# FLOORING...If you have a flooring question or problem...



## dustyflair

I'm licensed and Insured with over 24 years of experience serving the pcola area. I can remove or install carpet, tile, wood, laminate, showers, bathrooms, kitchens...I have some of the best demo/removal/install rates in the area. If it involves flooring I can handle it for you quickly and probably with the lowest estimate. I have references also. I Keep a clean jobsite. Attention to detail's very important to me. NEW CONSTRUCTION, REMODELS, RESIDENTIAL, COMMERCIAL. Flooring is long-term investment don't just trust it too anyone.

Rick Fountain Jr.
850-696-9323
www.FountainFlooring.com


----------



## dustyflair

visit our website

www.FountainFlooring.com


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Hey,
Aren't you the 9 time World heavyweight Champion,.................................of the World ?


----------



## dustyflair

That's FORMER 9 time worlds heavyweight champion of the world!


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

bump


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## beeritself

My folks are looking to refinish the wood floor in their living room area. It's about 250sf of Brazilian Cherry. They want it refinished with a nice shine on it. Do you do that?


----------



## dustyflair

I do not refinish floors as it takes special equipment to do it in an occupied home. I have a company I refer all refinishing work to. He does a great job. I will PM you the info. Thanks.


----------



## beeritself

dustyflair said:


> I do not refinish floors as it takes special equipment to do it in an occupied home. I have a company I refer all refinishing work to. He does a great job. I will PM you the info. Thanks.


Thanks. Can you PM me when you get a chance?


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## Sammy

I have some tile in my business that starting to "flow". It's 2 rows of tile across the unit. 2 rows only, all the rest are still attached to the floor. It almost seems like the foundation shrunken. The tiles has been in about 10 years. What do you think caused it? Thanks.


----------



## Sammy

Here's a couple of picture.


----------



## Sammy

Another shot


----------



## Sammy

It actually formed an arch and the tile will not fit back into the space it popped out from. It's about 1/4" short. It happened overnight and my numbnut employee decided to walk directly on the arch. I've already replaced the tile on it but cannot figure out how that happened.


----------



## dustyflair

Sammy, PM sent.


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

SPRING SPECIAL FOR PFF MEMBERS ONLY.....10% off your install of 750 sq feet or more...

696-9323


----------



## Jim/Ga

We are building out a restaurant in Gulf Shores and need someone to tear out the thinset from the old tile floor and lay a wood laminate floor. We have a friend that is a flooring dealer in Atlanta that is giving us a deal on the materials but need a local pro that can lay the floor.


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

10% off special still applies...


----------



## specktackler57

i wil be calling you for a quote.i like to keep my buisness local.thanks.


----------



## RUSTY32514

Hi Rick
My name is Rusty and have been a member of the forum for years but not have been on it in quite a while. I am currently in the hospital in Birmingham but need an estimate for a job in Pensacola. I gave the wife your number to call and set up. I have approx 850 sq feet of tile to be laid and also some old ceramic to be taken up. I am going to guess about 200 sq feet. I need a good deal and most of all someone that will not take advantage of her. I will probably still be in the hospital so furniture wood need to be moved around etc. hopefully she will give you a call son.
Thanks
Rusty MOATES


----------



## dustyflair

Hey Rusty,

THANKS! Have her call me. I will give her the best price possible, do the job to her/your specs while keeping the job clean and make her comfy in her own home while we are in there working. I will also make sure she gets the 10% off the install. 696-9323


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

(RECENT POST FROM PFF MEMBER ABOUT MY WORK...)


Folks, Rick Fountain of RICK FOUNTAIN FLOORING, LLC retiled my floors. I was in the hospital at UAB Birmingham for an extended stay and needed a contractor. My wife called a couple and only one came. His estimate was clearly out of this world. I firmly believe he thought we or she would not know any better. I have been off the forum for quite a while but remembered the Networking section and that this forum can make or break a business. I found his advertisement on the forum and sent him a message and he called me right away. I explained my situation to him and my wife being by herself. I knew she would not be able to move all the heavy furniture around. I also needed some demolition of existing ceramic tile and cement floor prep. Rick went out and figured an estimate and gave it to my wife and then called me and went over every detail with me. We were able to work a deal where his people would demo, prep, move all furniture around as needed (We have a lot) and still came in at almost half of the other estimate. We did a contract for him to demo, remove, prep and install new porcelain tile ( about 950 sq ft) grout and clean.

He and his crew did a superb job and went beyond any expectations of helping my wife. They made sure everything was cleaned up before they left for the day.

This company has my highest recommendation if you are looking for a tile contractor. I don’t think I could have found a better contractor or deal.

Rusty Moates
850-982-3047


----------



## dustyflair

(THIS IS FEEDBACK LEFT BY ANOTHER PFF MEMBER emeraldshost)

He did a very nice job on our home also.
Tile work, and wood flooring install as well.


----------



## dustyflair

Summer special applies thru August!!!


----------



## dustyflair

Ttt...


----------



## dustyflair

response to summer special was so good that I want to extend the 10% discount off installs for ALL PFF MEMBERS!!!


----------



## RUSTY32514

*Tahoe*

If you are still interested in the Tahoe I have, give me a call 982-3188. I bought me another vehicle.

Rusty Moates


----------



## dustyflair

Off season pricing starting after thanksgiving...save 20%


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## amarcafina

Kevin don't know if your close enough, but can you work in Orange Beach ?


----------



## lxa690

If you have a chance, give me a call tomorrow in my office at 8504929999x2 I have a condo which needs some tile work done. JD


----------



## dustyflair

Hello and thanks for the inquiries. Amarcafina, I can come to OB it just really depends on the size and scope of the job. PM or call me with details please. 850-696-9323.

JD, I will call you Monday.

Thanks again.


----------



## wshaw

Ricky and Kevin just knocked out a tile project for me. I had a tight deadline and they worked extra to make sure it was done on time. Great pricing and great work! Hope to see you guys on the water. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## dustyflair

Hey Will, enjoyed knocking it out for you! Thanks again!!!


----------



## Flguy32514

When is a good time to get you to come out and give me & estimate for my mom's office? She had a flood and I had to pull the carpet the week before she went in the hospital so we are working on a budget, I need some cheaper but decent wood flooring. The office is located on 10 mile rd near chemstrand


----------



## dustyflair

Pm sent


----------



## navyaircrew

Would like a estimate done on a new home i purchased in Ft Walton beach... Three bedrooms, 15x12, 15x12, 15x10... also want the kitchen retiled... would like to do a wood floor as well... apprehensive about who to use... as i'm new to town, being military, just want our HOME taken care of properly... thoughts???


----------



## Fielro

Navyaircrew, the PFF folks will steer you in the right direction!! Welcome to the forum and thank you for your service to our country


----------



## dustyflair

Navyaircrew...I'm trying to PM you but I guess your new account doesn't allow it just yet. I would like to talk to you about your project. Please call me at 850-696-9323. I can take care of the tile, wood and carpet (in bedrooms if that's what you want). We also demo old flooring if needed (remove tile, etc). We will take care of everything after you pick out your new floor coverings. You can sit back and relax after that.


----------



## navyaircrew

I'll call you tomorrow... who do i ask for? just so i know who i'm talking to... Thanks for the quick turnaround.... Still living in Hawaii right now... Move on Feb 9th...


----------



## dustyflair

Ask for Rick Fountain, the owner.


----------



## navyaircrew

Ok. Thanks


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## tkh329

Another recommendation for Rick:

I have an old house in East Hill and the previous homeowner redid the master bath himself. It was beautifully tiled but the drain was the highest point in the floor . You see the problem...(don't get me started on the job he did on the deck). Because I'd rather be fishing, I never fixed it.

My girlfriend finally got fed up and I got worried about whether there was a liner under the shower so I called Rick Fountain. He and Mike came out, provided a very reasonable estimate (and stuck to it!!), so reasonable I did not bother to call anyone else. Not only did they tear up and fix the shower floor but they also touched up a few other things around the house. My girlfriend is happy and I am kicking myself for not calling Rick four years ago. 

Rick's website and phone number: http://www.fountainflooring.com/ 

I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## dustyflair

Any PFF members need any flooring fixed from the flooding? Give me a call.


----------



## reel-crazzzy

*tile job*

Giving your name and number to my paw in law . he needs a price on tiling part of a duplex .


----------



## C1DoG

dustyflair said:


> Any PFF members need any flooring fixed from the flooding? Give me a call.


We may be giving you a call after drywall is put back up. We got 8 inches from this past flood and are now looking to install tile possibly in every room.


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## SS8541

Rick,

It was good talking to you today and thanks for all the info. I'll be sure to call you as soon as I close on a place in the next week or two.


----------



## Drag Fever

Pm sent.


----------



## beeritself

PM sent.


----------



## Realtor

I have a question, We are looking at a house to buy and there is nice tile throughout. Thing is, we don't care for tile throughout. we want to put carpet down over the tile, but how does the transition work from say the kitchen (tile will remain in the wet areas), to the carpeted areas?


----------



## dustyflair

Realtor said:


> I have a question, We are looking at a house to buy and there is nice tile throughout. Thing is, we don't care for tile throughout. we want to put carpet down over the tile, but how does the transition work from say the kitchen (tile will remain in the wet areas), to the carpeted areas?



Without seeing it I think a LIP OVER REDUCER or a threshold. You are wanting to hide/protect the edge of the carpet and pad/tack strip and hide it from being seen then yes the 2 i just mentioned.


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## dustyflair

ttt


----------



## sniperpeeps

Two questions,

Would you be willing to do a job in Ft. Walton?

If so, we are looking to have our hardwood floors stripped, stained, and refinished. Is this something you handle?


----------



## dustyflair

Hello and thanks for the request. Sorry didnt post sooner was tied up.

I don't strip and restain old floors. Sorry. i had a guy i sent everyone to but he retired and moved out of the area.


----------



## dustyflair

Ttt


----------



## dustyflair

Ttt


----------



## dustyflair

Ttt


----------

